# Basic sound for a Climax?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Can someone suggest a simple sound 'system' for a Bachmann Climax? Don't have DCC, just looking for something to run around the track and sound like a steam engine.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Got an old dead Bachmann Big Hauler? It chuffs, but that's about it. 

The Climax has essentially non- function chuff triggers so that you might have to add your own. 

See http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/climax_tips.html


----------

